# Should I buy a used Jotul GF 300 Allagash propane stove?



## inthemidhudson (Nov 8, 2019)

Here is my situation. We have an existing tile pad under and behind where our wood stove used to be. An 8” metalbestos chimney goes up through our two story house to the roof. I want to put a Jotul propane heater there. A new one costs around $2400 without any bells and whistles. The total cost, including running a line from my existing propane furnace and hot water heater might run $5000. Does that seem right?

We have strict building laws here in the Mid-Hudson of New York. I even need permission to change the existing installation, wood, to propane, even though I took out the wood stove years ago.

The company I'm thinking of buying and installing the stove from is honest and reliable. They won't install a used stove. Given Murphy's Law (believe me, if it can go wrong for me it will) is it worth it for me to buy a used stove and install it myself or find people to install it for me? I've seen good used stoves selling for as little as $600-800.

Side note: I also have an automatic on propane gas generator. The propane tank is large enough to accommodate everything.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2019)

I would say that it depends on the age of the stove. 
Older Allagash models will be difficult to get parts for,
since the burner design has changed from a tube-type to a pan type...
You will also need to know the EXACT height of your Class A chimney.
It may exceed the recommended height for operating a gas unit.


----------



## inthemidhudson (Nov 8, 2019)

I see you're a fellow New Yorker. Thanks for the advice. Given it's a newer stove in good shape (I'll have the local Jotul store check it out) are there any other gotcha's I might look out for?  If I can find someone to install this (hard to find around here) would you consider this a difficult installation?
Thanks again,
Al


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2019)

Yeah, & I work for Best Fire which used to install Jotul,
but no longer does due to HHT stipulations.
I did an install like yours with a GF 600 for my sister.
Not knowing the actual location of the project, I can't tell you EXACTLY 
how difficult or easy it will be. The Venting is pretty straight,...
New DV cap with a liner down to an 8" to DV adapter & then down to the flue collar on the stove. 
You will need at least one "slip" section for ease of install.
Not sure on your gas line ...


----------



## inthemidhudson (Nov 8, 2019)

Would you be interested in doing an install?  I live in Stone Ridge, near Kingston, about an hour and a half from you.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 8, 2019)

When were you planning on doing it?


----------



## inthemidhudson (Nov 8, 2019)

As soon as I can. First I have to figure out if it's doable. I'd talk to the building inspector. Or if you would I'd pay you for your time. Then I'd have to find the stove to buy.

I found this one on craigslist. https://newlondon.craigslist.org/app/d/niantic-jotul-gf-300-bv-in-blue-black/7011460376.html That's what gave me the idea. I'd talk to the fellow who is selling it, get all the info, how old, where he got it, why he wants to sell it. My original idea was to pay someone from the local Jotul dealership to go out, inspect it and tell me if it's worth a go. Or at least talk with the people he bought it from and maintained it.

Talking with my local Jotul people it seems pretty straightforward. I have an existing 8” diameter metalbestos chimney going straight up two stories and through the attic to the roof.  It was put in when we built the house in 1990.  If we used that we wouldn’t have to drill through the wall to vent the stove horizontally. There would be some sort of adapter and air from the outside drawn down the chimney into the stove. I think this might cut down on the length of pipe I'd have to buy.

 My propane dealer, Kimlin, would extend the existing line from the basement under the garage, up into the living room. A Kimlin guy was here last week. He looked it over and didn’t think there’d be a problem.

Our local Jotul dealer, Fireside Warmth, is sending a guy over on November 26th. They’ll give us an estimate after that. We should have started this much earlier. I don’t know how backed up they are.  It’d be nice to get it installed before winter is over. If we could do it quicker that’s a plus.

I’d think I’d have to save $2000 to make it worth my while to go through all the hassle of doing this. Otherwise it would just be better to wait and let Fireside Warmth do it.  Do you think there’s any way that, after buying the stove, paying you for your time and all the other expenses, I could come out $2000 ahead?

You’re the only person I’ve found who has been able to give me any useful information on this.
Thanks again.
 Al


----------

